# ¿Que funciones cumplen los pines del tlf Motorola V265?



## julianponce (Jun 26, 2008)

Hola a todos; he logrado armar un cable para el tlf Motorola v265, ya hace hace conexión con la PC, tengo los driver y estoy utilizando el programa Motorola Phone Tolls para hace la interfaz;  la gran duda que siempre surge es ¿para que se utilizan los demás pines (7,8,....,14)?....


De todos modos si saben algo o alguna pagina a la cual me hagan referencia no estaría de mas....

aqui les dejo el esquema el cual seguí para el diseño del cable.

Gracias!


----------



## mcrven (Jun 26, 2008)

Hola Julián, le hice unas acotaciones al archivo de la modífica del Cable y le corregí un error. Ambas cosas están encerradas en un recuadro de texto para que las modifiques y luego me avisas para borrar el archivo y no causar confusiones.

El resto de los pines deben utilizarse para los dispositivos manos libres, antenas exteriores y programación de fábrica. Te sugiero trates de conseguir un manual de servicio si estás interesado en esas precisiones. En www.clubdediagramas.com hay montones de manuales pero, no son gratuitos.

Saludos:


----------



## julianponce (Jun 27, 2008)

Hola MCRVEN, Muchas gracias; estaba viendo las modificaciones y pensaba que la resistencia era de 27 kohms.... menos mal hicisteis las acotaciones, creía que sin colocar la resistencia y haciendo el puente entre entre el pin3 y el 6, haría la conexión con la pc y al  vez cargaría el tlf y tendría dos en uno. 

voy hacer las modificaciones y luego te aviso como me fue..

Ya puedes Borrar el archivo


----------



## mcrven (Jun 27, 2008)

Bueno Julián, adelante.
Te hice la acotación ya que tengo un V265 y ya modifiqué el cable USB, ya antes de haber visto este hilo. Y la hice con la única intención de aclarar puntos y contribuir a que, los resultados obtenidos, sean más reales y certeros.

Saludos:


----------

